

The Google Glass Backlash Begins: The Osborne Effect - michaelpinto
http://www.fanboy.com/2013/05/the-google-glass-backlash-begins-the-osborne-effect.html

======
mtgx
On one hand, I get what he's trying to say. On the other hand, I remember
basically the whole industry was against the iPhone when it first launched -
"it's too expensive", "it has poor battery life", "people like buttons", and
on and on.

So I guess that in the end I don't really know how this will end for Google. I
also don't think BusinessInsider's opinion counts that much, when they tend to
write "why this product sucks/why this product" is awesome versions of an
article for many other products.

~~~
michaelpinto
I don't think it;s that the product is different — the guilty truth is as an
old school Apple fanboy who LOVED the Newton and HyperCard that's what I love
— the real issue is slowing leaking out the product.

Imagine the alternative: Google stayed mum, let the rumors leak out but never
say or show anything, then in 2014 the co-founders take the stage and demo the
product, they then tell everyone in the audience to look under their seat for
the free one (these are all press members) and tell everyone else that they
can order them NOW on the front page of Google.

If Google Glass was even a poor product they would have a solid hit. Also they
would have time to fix mistakes.

Also I was just using BusinessInsider as an example, I actually like the
Dvorak critique much better -- but as the "lowest of the low" they were my
easy target!

